# الحل الامثل لتسويق عروضكم وخدماتكم



## الحل الامثل (5 يناير 2011)

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​​[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot] نتشرف في شركة الحل الأمثل للتسويق أن نقدم لكم أحد خياراتنا الإعلانية التي من شأنها إضافة قناعات جديدة لأكثر من ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]200.000[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) متسوق شهريا في مدينة الرياض ودفعهم للاستفادة من عروضكم وخدماتكم خلف فواتير مشترياتهم بمراكز شركة أسواق السدحان التجارية لتحقق لكم ما يلي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]1)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] استهداف وجذب عملاء جدد[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]زيادة مبيعاتكم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]توطيد علاقاتكم بالعملاء.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]التعريف والتذكير المستمر بخدماتكم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تفاصيل العرض[/FONT]​

[FONT=&quot]مدة الحملة الإعلانية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] :[/FONT][FONT=&quot] شهر ميلادي[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مواقع الإعلان[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] العليا – السليمانية – الصحافة – الروضة – خريص – الروابي – السويدي – الربوة [/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] عدد تكرار الإعلان[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أكثر من [/FONT][FONT=&quot]200.000[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ألف إعلان ملون شهريا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]6600[/FONT][FONT=&quot] إعلان يومي.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] مساحة الإعلان [/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT][FONT=&quot]7 [/FONT][FONT=&quot] سم عرض [/FONT][FONT=&quot]8 x[/FONT][FONT=&quot] سم طول ، بإجمالي ( [/FONT][FONT=&quot]56[/FONT][FONT=&quot] سم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) مع إمكانية الزيادة[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] خيارات العرض [/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] خدمة مجانية – خصم خاص – هدية مجانية – إعلان فقط.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]التكلفة الإجمالية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 2000 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ريال فقط، تصميم و طباعة ملونة[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]​

*و لمعرفة بعض عملائنا وتفاصيل أكثر يمكنكم مشاهدة العرض المرفق*​* 
* 
YouTube - ‫ط§ظ„ط*ظ„ ط§ظ„ط§ظ…ط«ظ„ ظ„طھط³ظˆظٹظ‚ ط¹ط±ظˆط¶ظƒظ… ظˆ ط®ط¯ظ…ط§طھظƒظ…‬&lrm;


* للاستعلام *[FONT=&quot]*و الاستفسار *[/FONT]


 *يرجى الاتصال على الجوال رقم :*

 *[FONT=&quot]0535862383[/FONT]*

 *[FONT=&quot]أو مراسلتنا على الايميل التالي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]*

* للمزيد من الخدمات زوروا موقعنا *
* http://www.bsg-sa.com*​[/FONT]


----------



## بصمة عبدالله التجارية (8 يناير 2011)

*رد: الحل الامثل لتسويق عروضكم وخدماتكم*

بالتوفيق اخي الكريم 
:clapinghand:​


----------



## الحل الامثل (24 يناير 2011)

*رد: الحل الامثل لتسويق عروضكم وخدماتكم*

* للاستعلام *[FONT=&quot]*و الاستفسار *​http://vb.--------------/redirector.php?url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv4L5QuV4QY&titlet=


 *يرجى الاتصال على الجوال رقم :*

 *[FONT=&quot]0535862383[/FONT]*

 *[FONT=&quot]أو مراسلتنا على الايميل التالي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT]*

* للمزيد من الخدمات زوروا موقعنا *
* http://www.bsg-sa.com*​[/FONT] 
​


----------

